# The Annual VAHS Spring fish, Frag & Plant sale Wednesday April 9th



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

The April meeting will be our annual fish, frag & plants (only) auction, no equipment please as we do not have the room.
Anyone can buy, members or not but you must be a paid up member to sell at the auction. 
Get your auction stuff ready for a fun night, and please post on this thread telling everyone what you plan to bring to be auctioned. 

Plan to attend and help support the hobby. 

Place: Maywood Community School 4567 Imperial St. in South Burnaby near Royal oak Ave. Time: 7pm :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll be bringing some Cheato only.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Can I become a member at the door?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

randylahey said:


> Can I become a member at the door?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes you can.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am sorry when is this going to be held please?
Is it $2 per person at the door, and the single membership is $20, and a family membership is $25, right?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I am sorry when is this going to be held please?
> Is it $2 per person at the door, and the single membership is $20, and a family membership is $25, right?


Maywood Community School 4567 Imperial St. in South Burnaby near Royal oak Ave. Time: 7pm

It is a 3 minute walk from Metrotown (or Metrotown Sytrain Station). I think the membership is $20 for the year, but not sure about a family membership. The extra $2 per person is to help pay for the room rent.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Tom. I am sorry I did not see the date (April 9) on the title hence my question of when, I got it now. Cheers.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Plan to bring some riccia, driftwood and maybe a few africans


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Come on all you saltie's get out to this meeting and bring some frags!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am a saltie and I will be bringing some frags - mainly green cabbage corals

AquaAddict


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

It will be helpful to post some pics of the frags or colonies that you'll be fragging so we can pre-order it 

Count me in, I'll be there to pickup my Mangrove seeds and for some nice frags too! I'm looking for some nice pink birdsnest and birds of paradise frags


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be there! 
I assume it's cash only?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

There realy is never much for salty guys you have to be a member to sell which definitely puts people PFF as member ship is 20$


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> I'll be there!
> I assume it's cash only?


Yes .. cash only... and annual membership is $20. .not much if you're attending meetings and enjoying the club, but a lot if you only want to go to a meeting once to sell your surplus.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can attend the meetings and buy from the auction (but not sell) without becoming a member. Seems more than reasonable to me. A lot of work goes into running the society and setting up the meetings. Funding has to come from somewhere.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for some higher quality Moscow or similar guppies. Anyone planning on selling any there?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Me too.looking for albino guppies. Anyone? If not here...delivered to my shop. I can't go...it'd my bday. Gotta eat my bday cake. Lol. It'll, tske me all night to blow out the candles! The "old ladies"


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrrrrrr...I was planning to go to this one but I have another commitment in the evening....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There's a few people looking for guppies, if your going to bring some or any fish,plants or ? post them please.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be bringing mangrove seeds for Deepred, Kimrocks, Crimper, and AWW. If any of you has changed his mind, please let me know.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I will be there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Darn don't know if I can make it anymore. If you attend, do you have to stay for the whole evening or can you pop in to see what's there, bid, and then go? I'll have guests over tomorrow so I can't ditch them for long.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Darn don't know if I can make it anymore. If you attend, do you have to stay for the whole evening or can you pop in to see what's there, bid, and then go? I'll have guests over tomorrow so I can't ditch them for long.


 You can pop in and out. Things usually dont get started until 7:30.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

I had no idea things like this took place. This is great instead of sitting in front of a computer screen all day. Are there big turn outs? (Guess I should go to find out huh....) can I bring in some anubias for sale or bartering? can we exchange numbers too? Sounds fun, think I'll check it out.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Would a newcomer be able to check things out and maybe buy a few plants without being a member? Or is it a buy membership at the door kind of thing? I'm in the area and would like to come check it out.


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

padded wall, I might be the guy at the front entrance with some ziplocs saying, "You don't look like you're from around here.... lookin to buy some anubias?" 

I should bring in a pizza.... I'lll barter some pizza slices for some goodies!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You only have to be a member to sell, anyone can buy, and yes 1 year membership is available at the door for $20. Bring your stuff along and join and your good to go if you want to put it in the auction.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I was more wondering if it was a need-membership-to-attend thing, but I guess if you can buy without being a member you have to get in to be able to buy. :lol:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't need to be a member to attend the meetings and buy fish/ plants offered at auction.. Attendance varies among members and non-members .. sometimes we have several new faces there , sometimes it isn't much more than the core of long time members. Nobody should expect to get rich off the auction ... Sometimes there'll be a fish or a plant there that sells in stores for a relative small fortune that'll go for pennies on the retail price.... Sometimes it'll be a more common item that starts a bidding war and  go for more than you'd pay retail. There is not normally a reserve price. Any fish or plants brought for sale should be in a fish / plant type bag like the retailers use... no ziplock bags that might come open and leak.. or worse. Everyone is welcome ..and you can leave any time you wish. There are no guards at the door to prevent escape if you are bored  or have other commitments. Come to a meeting if you can. You might find a treasure at the auction, meet fellow hobbyists who might be able to answer a question you have. You may even find someone there from near you that you didn't know was in the hobby. There'll be people there that are brand new to the hobby , and others who've kept fish for 50 + years. We have people there who can be "wallflowers" and others that are total extroverts; Members and guests range from teens to seniors. 
A $2 donation towards the cost of the room rental at the meeting is appreciated , but not demanded.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, it looks like I'll be attending. Not sure exactly how long I can stay (gotta work still) but hope to see a good turnout anyways. Should be worth it.

Anthony


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be there... sounds interesting. I'll bring in some clippings too, not in 'ziploc' bags though.... pizza will have to wait for another day.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I will be there as well


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta work in Chilliwack. Another time


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone bringing shrimp?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinking of going with Dave if i can get hold of him. i will bring a once used to test diatom filter and a large piece of driftwood mounted on a slate.


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

hi guys it's me # 210 Jonny, I am soooooooo sorry... I owe you guys $20! member #209 had to go early and handed me $20 to pay for his auction. I got so excited to come home and look at my goodies that I forgot to pay for him. I will be back or meet you at your turf. Anyways you have my contact number.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it was nice seeing you all!! very good deals on fishes/shrimps!!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

First time at the auction, picked up some nice finds and saw some old faces. Thanks for organizing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Now that was a great turnout tonight, lots in the auction with some great buys.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> it was nice seeing you all!! very good deals on fishes/shrimps!!


ohhhhh.....post # 666....hope everything you bought turns out ok......................lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> First time at the auction, picked up some nice finds and saw some old faces. Thanks for organizing!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


sorry went off topic. didn't come out the way i meant it.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Now that was a great turnout tonight, lots in the auction with some great buys.


thats true Laurie. someone could have put together an awesome tank with what was there tonite.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> old faces??? that must have been davefrombc. He is ancient.


LOL. What I meant was familiar faces. But sure, if you say so... jk


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

(__!__) to onefishtwofish.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

He has been a supporter of vahc forever and is always encouraging others to do so as well.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> LOL. What I meant was familiar faces. But sure, if you say so... jk


thats what a meant too. Dave is a regular for years.


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

When is the next get together auction?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sayonara said:


> When is the next get together auction?


There is an auction at the end of every meeting next meeting is May14, same time and place.


----------

